# Leak On Back Check Valve



## Murpharator (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi all, i have a outback 210RS 2011, and i have a leak(when i use the sprinkler) on the check valve for the black water sprinkler, the back check valve is locate under sink bathroom. I want to know if there a brass replacement valve for it, because the one i have is in cheap black plastic.

Thx

Daniel Murphy

Is a picture of the back check valve.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Murpharator said:


> Hi all, i have a outback 210RS 2011, and i have a leak(when i use the sprinkler) on the check valve for the black water sprinkler, the back check valve is locate under sink bathroom. I want to know if there a brass replacement valve for it, because the one i have is in cheap black plastic.
> 
> Thx
> 
> Daniel Murphy


I don't think you will find one made out of brass, but you can get a better quality one from Home Depot or Lowes. It is a air admittance valve


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Murpharator said:


> Hi all, i have a outback 210RS 2011, and i have a leak(when i use the sprinkler) on the check valve for the black water sprinkler, the back check valve is locate under sink bathroom. I want to know if there a brass replacement valve for it, because the one i have is in cheap black plastic.
> 
> Thx
> 
> ...


Thought you were talking about vent valve under sink for waste tank. Not sure about that part.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

This kit may do what you want.

Swan Industries Brass Vacuum Breaker / Check valve UV101










The one my 2010 210Rs failed as well, I suspect resulting from too much Water pressure being applied, I now only run it behind the a pressure limit valve. Could not find an alternate replacement that shipped to Canada so get the same one B&B Model 571 to replace mine, no issues since the replacement.

Good luck with your repair


----------



## Murpharator (Jun 15, 2011)

Dave_CDN said:


> This kit may do what you want.
> 
> Swan Industries Brass Vacuum Breaker / Check valve UV101
> 
> ...


WoW thx Dave from CND, i will try to order that, that's what i need thx again.

Daniel Murphy

And for mor info, i did a litle resarch on the subjet and i found this link:

http://www.heartlandowners.org/uploads/wiki/B&B_Molders_Tank_Flusher_Install_Instructions.pdf

And Dave i will let you know if i order the brass one to see how it work.

Thx again all for the fast respond.

I wish my english would be bether but i'm a french(quebec) guy.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

The check valve on our Outback also leaked. I believe it got frozen and cracked the plastic. Make sure you winterize that inlet with the pink stuff or remove the valve for the winter. I emailed B&B molders and they mailed a new one to me for free. That was over two years ago and no problems since.


----------



## Murpharator (Jun 15, 2011)

cdnbayside said:


> The check valve on our Outback also leaked. I believe it got frozen and cracked the plastic. Make sure you winterize that inlet with the pink stuff or remove the valve for the winter. I emailed B&B molders and they mailed a new one to me for free. That was over two years ago and no problems since.


Hi, I email B&B molders, and 15 minutes late they call me, and they mailed me a new one for free, WoW 2 thumbs up!!!!! for B&B, good service.


----------

